# Allie McGoO



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Meet Allie McGoO......
Born March 4 2015
Newest Member of My Family










Yes Allie that is Definitly the Great Outdoors with all of Natures Scents
















Behave Allie or Ill put you in a Basket and Fly you back to the Big Island on that Helicopter









Allie Enjoying the morning Sun


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

What a beautiful little girl!!!

She is going to be such a spoiled little princess!!


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Aw she reminds me of baby Jasper :heart so cute! I'm so happy for both of you, she is going to have a great time hanging out on that awesome catio!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh congrats Burt Allie is just adorable.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

OMG Burt - she is GORGEOUS! Such a doll baby! I can tell by her face that she is absolutely *loving* that incredible enclosed outdoor area you built her! I am just sooo happy for you! :heart:luv


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

She is adorable Burt! I'm so happy for you both!

:luv


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What an adorable baby! Already spoiled, I can see!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

OMG is she CUTE!!!! Those whiskers! :love2

Congrats on the new addition burt!


----------



## koshechka (Jul 14, 2013)

Gorgeous.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow that is one gorgeous little girl. She is already being spoiled!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

congratulations!! she is such a sweet little thing! enjoy your new baby


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Very sweet little cat, the winner of the kitty lottery apparently.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Burt,
Allie is GORGEOUS and a CUTIE!!
It is going to be so much fun to watch her grow and explore her AWESOME cat tree and catio! 
She is what LOVE looks like, wearing fur!♡♡♡♡♡
Sharon


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh squeeeeeee!! She's adorable. I'm so glad you found a kitty to spoil rotten!


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

http://youtu.be/V0a0ghm-ZF4


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

burt said:


> http://youtu.be/V0a0ghm-ZF4


Wahhhh....it's showing as 'Private' so can't view it!


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Sorry fixed


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Burt!
OMG! I'm in love with Allie...and...her cat tree!! What a Lucky little Princess she is!!
Thank you for sharing a video of her on her tree!
Sharon


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwww, she is such a happy baby! What a wonderful play are for her.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

That .. is .. AWESOME. I love that she's an adventurer and she can fully appreciate all the cool cat stuff you built.


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

did you build that amazing tree yourself? wow!! the only thing that's missing is a friend for her to chase around on it. awesome job--you should consider starting your own business!! and of course your kitty is gorgeous!! is she a doll-faced persian?


----------



## Wish (May 14, 2015)

Awe, gorgeous girl. She's spoiled, as she should be!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

OMG so cute - especially when she sticks her face through the cut-out on the top level, and then towards the end when all you see is her head way up on top. 

You must be so happy that she's enjoying it! With my luck, even if I were to have that set up here, my kitty would just look at it, yawn, and take a nap.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

ooh she is just so cute in the video. You have yourself a very confident little girl there which is great. Love she is taking advantage of the cool catio you built.


----------

